# Mr Dodge



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

never heard of this forest man before. Anyone else? This real deal stuff or just entertainment? Check him out and tell me what you think. I've heard of this but never actually seen proof.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

He is 50/50. I've learned a lot from the guy. Especially about caching. But he doesn't live out there all the time.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've read that he has a house and a job of some kind. He does however, know a good bit about the wild and is in incredible shape for his age. It gets a bit silly often and I really rarely watch it all the way through.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Im sorta guessing its a hobby and they have normal lives as well.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have seen several episodes of this show. When Mick got naked with his buddy and bathed in the cold ocean together I tuned out. Not my bag baby.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have seen several episodes of this show. When Mick got naked with his buddy and bathed in the cold ocean together I tuned out. Not my bag baby.


 After you tuned-out, your last sentence is what Mick told his buddy.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

He is an idiot.if you ever go to Forks Wa. ask around....just an old hippie that got discovered or gave an idea to a tv show producer.


----------

